# Registry of Airman Special II Owners



## Dennis Smith

Hi all,
Respond here or send me an email with your Special II number. We'll see how many we can get out of 100 :-!. So far we have a quarter of them on this list!!!!!!!!!!! Here's what we have so far:

RayDavis 003
Nicke 007
Genphideaux 15
Genphideaux 24
Zephyr1 28
Tongdaeng 35
Kroeske 43
iubprof 48
dash8pilot 49
MickeJ 59 
Curtis 63 
Chris CalDiver 64
5o'clockhero 68
Tiger Wags 75
Genphideaux 79
ncb 80
Marcadrian 82
Razor6 84
Maxus 88
WAY 93
Martin 96
Whifferdill 98
A11x 100


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Great idea Dennis!

Here's my number 98










More photos on the Special II thread


----------



## JohnT

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Here's #28 :-!


----------



## CalDiver

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Sold mine to finance a new acquisition....#64 has moved to Israel.


----------



## Jerry Stamps

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Log me in for #095

Thudguy :-!


----------



## martbroad

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi guys

#96 just touched down in London.Apart from myself and John who else from the UK/EU are owners?

Martin


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



martbroad said:


> Hi guys
> 
> #96 just touched down in London.Apart from myself and John who else from the UK/EU are owners?
> 
> Martin


Me!


----------



## razor6

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Log me in for #84/100. Just got it in from Werner today.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



razor6 said:


> Log me in for #84/100. Just got it in from Werner today.


Congrats - a superb watch. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Good job guys! So far we have listed 10% of the Special II's made!


----------



## zephyr1

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

#28 is now in Texas.


----------



## ncb

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

#80 in Sydney, Australia


----------



## 5o'clockhero

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi!

No. 68 is now in Buckinghamshire, England. I think that it was the last one that was for sale new in the UK - out of a total eight ??


----------



## bgrazman

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

#97 in stl

wonder why we seem to only find the high numbers....


----------



## Ray Davis

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I just purchased Glycine Airman Special II 003/100 here in Singapore. It is a very cool watch. Always have wanted one. I will be returning to Tennessee with this one..


----------



## A11x

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Happy to say, you can add me to the list at 100.


----------



## Norgman

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Are you interested in selling?


----------



## genphideaux

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I have numbers 24 and 79 :-!

24/100 on black with red thread strap
79/100 on bracelet

I guess if it is worth doing it is worth doing twice.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



genphideaux said:


> I have numbers 24 and 79 :-!
> 
> 24/100 on black with red thread strap
> 79/100 on bracelet
> 
> I guess if it is worth doing it is worth doing twice.


Geez - you don't hang about!

Congratulations - a fine watch.

Are you going to sell one, or keep them both? Maybe you're going to have one customised and keep the other original!;-)


----------



## genphideaux

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



whifferdill said:


> Geez - you don't hang about!
> 
> Congratulations - a fine watch.
> 
> Are you going to sell one, or keep them both? Maybe you're going to have one customised and keep the other original!;-)


I live in Mississippi and in the summer a bracelet is what I like to wear. In the winter a strap works better for me. So instead of having to change straps I decided to go with one of each. I also bought the rubber strap to give it a try but the leather one looks really good.

As far as customise I may have the 12 on the bezel painted red to match the inner 12.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## genphideaux

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Please put me down for number 15/100 also. I do believe I really like this watch;-)


----------



## marcadrian

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

82/100 is mine! I bought it form Werner Seigrist of Falcon watch. It is a beautiful watch, but I do not like the cyclops, so I took it off. It looks fantastic!!!!.


----------



## micb

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi there, I have the 088/100.

Cheers !


----------



## MAXUS

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I took over 088/100 ownership.


----------



## Tongdaeng

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

#035/100 is in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## iubprof

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

048/100 is in Indiana USA


----------



## MAXUS

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

#88 is in Singapore.


----------



## miles_louis

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I just wanted to ask. Of all the special owners out there, does anyone find the bezel all that loose? How is the accuracy day to day? What is the new (rrp) price, compared to the 2nd hand resale price? How might a watch like this appreciate over time?

Louis


----------



## Tongdaeng

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Well, it is with great regret, but I am going to have to part with my Airman Special II, #35/100. Purchased new in October from an AD in the United States, I have to make a sacrifice for another acquisition I need to make - sadly not a watch, though...!

If anyone here knows someone looking for a fantastic Glycine, please let me know. I have all 3 bands (rubber, steel, and leather). The steel and leather have never been used. I have pics, proof of sale from the AD, original everything. The watch is in flawless condition, and I'm hoping to get back a reasonable amount of what was paid only a few short months ago.

Thanks for the help from those on this forum - I hope to be back here one day with a different Glycine!


----------



## Way

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

093/100!


----------



## heb

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

If I actually had any use for a 24hr dialed watch, this one would be first hog to the trough.

But I don't.

heb


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



heb said:


> If I actually had any use for a 24hr dialed watch, this one would be first hog to the trough.
> 
> But I don't.
> 
> heb


You know - you don't really need a specific use for one - I have found that telling the time in 24 hour, especially with the 12 on top variety, just kind of makes sense and fits in with the natural cycle of the day.

If you have no use for a second time zone, then the Airman is not for you, but I would encourage you to try out a 24 hour watch - just to 'adjust' the way you see the day ( the Guinand flying officer or Fortis 24 hour flieger / pilot are good ones but there are loads out there ).

There's something very satisfying about it - almost as if you're now reading 'proper time' . Some people even refer to 12 hour watches as 'half day' watches and it's nice to see the whole day on your wrist once you have a 24 hour watch.

Go on - you know you want to;-)


----------



## dash8pilot

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

just received number 49/100 in the mail today !


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



dash8pilot said:


> just received number 49/100 in the mail today !


Congrats!:-!


----------



## Bert Kroes

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Kroeske - watch No 43


----------



## nido

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Coming soon, #22. Already paid. 
That's I call start 24h watch from the top.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Somehow I lost the ability to edit this (my own) post?!?!
Can a moderator please list Nido and #22?


----------



## nido

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi, register me as #022.

Best, 
nido


----------



## A11yG

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



marcadrian said:


> 82/100 is mine! I bought it form Werner Seigrist of Falcon watch. It is a beautiful watch, but I do not like the cyclops, so I took it off. It looks fantastic!!!!.
> 
> How did you remove the cyclops without damaging the watch? I asked my retailer to enquire whether I could get Glycine to do it, but I got no joy.
> 
> I believe that the design is cleaner without it.


----------



## jankoxxx

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

hey guys,

if anybody of you would like to ged rid of your special II just give me a shout. i am currently looking for one 

thanks,
j


----------



## GWGeorge

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I saw 040/100 the other day. very very nice watch


----------



## iubprof

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi Folks

I have 048/100. The black lettering had faded from too much use -- this watch almost never leaves my wrist. When I found out the price of a new bezel, I decided to try to refinish it myself and while doing so, I decided to change the colors around a bit. Here are the results.

I'm interested in your thoughts about the color scheme.

Cheers,
Iubprof


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



iubprof said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have 048/100. The black lettering had faded from too much use -- this watch almost never leaves my wrist. When I found out the price of a new bezel, I decided to try to refinish it myself and while doing so, I decided to change the colors around a bit. Here are the results.
> 
> I'm interested in your thoughts about the color scheme.
> 
> Cheers,
> Iubprof


I like the red 12 |> but not sure about the other white numerals. Are they lumed?

And what have you being doing with the watch that the original paint had worn?! The watch mustn't be more than two and bit years old. That's some heavy usage!


----------



## jarnould

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

I like the red 12 and the Mesh bracelet...

I really want one of this one .....

I'm still looking for one Special II ... but very dfficult to find one


----------



## iubprof

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



whifferdill said:


> I like the red 12 |> but not sure about the other white numerals. Are they lumed?
> 
> And what have you being doing with the watch that the original paint had worn?! The watch mustn't be more than two and bit years old. That's some heavy usage!


Hi -- The watch is only a year + old. The satin finish had smoothed on the bezel from too much polishing. When I restored the satin finish, I ended up removing some of the original black paint in the numbers.

The colors are not "lumed" -- That is the next project. :-d


----------



## Zennmaster

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Outstanding and *BEAUTIFUL!* Nice work!


----------



## JKKJ

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Not sure if anyone's still keeping track, but hey, it's a sticky thread.
#39 just arrived. Happy 2012!


----------



## 1900drvr

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

052/100 
Black Strap red stitching

-Tim

pics to come soon


----------



## jpga78

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hello folks!

I have 051/100

I'm a little late. I Can't believe I only found this thread now. Nice to see other owners of the Special II.


----------



## dominus

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hello all, I'm also new to this forum.

From the Far East, in Malaysia.

I have the Airman Special II 011/100.

Love it to bits.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Every time I think that this thread needs to have its sticky-status revoked someone adds to it. ;-)

I've never understood what makes the Airman Special II so important that it would need to have its own sticky thread in the first place. Sure, it was produced as a limited run model, but there have been other Glycine LE models too. Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## l3wy

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



Uwe W. said:


> Every time I think that this thread needs to have its sticky-status revoked someone adds to it. ;-)
> 
> I've never understood what makes the Airman Special II so important that it would need to have its own sticky thread in the first place. Sure, it was produced as a limited run model, but there have been other Glycine LE models too. Can someone shed some light on this?


I have no idea why it's sticky.. but I did just get #82 from a guy in California, and I'm pretty happy with it  Was also nice to see a post from one of the prior owners.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



marcadrian said:


> 82/100 is mine! I bought it form Werner Seigrist of Falcon watch. It is a beautiful watch, but I do not like the cyclops, so I took it off. It looks fantastic!!!!.


Use it in good days l3wy, let's see a wrist shot after 5 years with its new owner


----------



## l3wy

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*



Emre said:


> Use it in good days l3wy, let's see a wrist shot after 5 years with its new owner


Ah yeah, forgot to add that


----------



## SLD

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Hi 
I have 2 Glycine Airman special 11. Brand new no 18/100 and no 54/100.box and papers.


----------



## Croatan128

*Re: Airman Special II owners' registry...*

Anybody wanting to part with their Special II, please IM me- top dollar paid for great example!

thanks


----------



## brto

hello, are you still keeping track of the Special II owners? I just got one! regards


----------



## Emre

Yes, please chime-in.


----------



## AndersoK

Acquired #064 earlier this year; I may be the 3rd owner.









Still has the box, papers, tag, two bands, and tool.


----------



## Afka

I'm very glad to join this exclusive club. Now I'm the happy owner of the #005. I bought it, believe me or not, over the web from Russia. With box and papers. From previous owners I know only the fact, that this watch was bought in June 5, 2008, in Tokyo, Japan.


----------

